# Lac de la Guileppe & Eupener Stausee? Kann/ darf man da Angeln?



## Prior (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu in euerm Forum#6:m
Und absolut blutiger Anfänger!

Ich wollt euch mal Fragen wie das mit dem Angeln am Lac de la Guileppe & Eupener Stausee aussieht?
Darf man da überhaupt? Und wo bekomm ich dann den Schein für dort her?
Oder is das für die ersten Versuche des Angelns dort eher frustrierend?
Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge nähe Aachen?

Evtl. Holland, möchte mir aber nich den Vispass holen- lohnt sich nich mehr für mich dieses Jahr! Möchte auch ma in Zeeland- braucht man ja eh so keinen am Meer- deswegen!

Oder gibts gute Reviere wo der kleine Vispass geht, in nich allzu großer Entfernung?

Möchte halt einfach ma ausprobeiren ob mir das taugt, möchte auf nix bestimmtes angeln!

Also genug Löcher in den Bauch gefragt und scho ma Danke für eure Hilfe|wavey:

Mfg Marco


----------



## hackebeil (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lac de la Guileppe & Eupener Stausee? Kann/ darf man da Angeln?*

hey, Lac de la Guileppe liegt auch in der nähe von eupen oder`? nach meinem wissen darf man in beiden nicht angeln. hab da mal ne infomail bekommen.


----------



## schnupp (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lac de la Guileppe & Eupener Stausee? Kann/ darf man da Angeln?*

Hallo zusammen,
Das fischen ist in beiden Staubecken ist leider verboten|gr:

Wohne in Roetgen und bin oft mim Rad oder zu Fuss dort.
Habe schon oft tolle Fische dort gesehen und auch die ein oder andere Angelschnur im Baum.
 Scheint des öfteren Nachts die Schwarzangler anzulocken.

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## Dart (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lac de la Guileppe & Eupener Stausee? Kann/ darf man da Angeln?*

Das Jahr ist noch lang, der Vispas nicht teuer und zur Maas + Plassen ist es ein Katzensprung :q
Mit ein wenig Glück findest du hier unter den reichlich vorhandene Anglern aus dem Bereich, ein paar nette Jungs die dir praktische Starthilfe geben.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## gezz (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lac de la Guileppe & Eupener Stausee? Kann/ darf man da Angeln?*

Weiß denn einer wie es mit der Weser aussieht (kleiner Fluss, mündet in den Stausee) ?


----------

